# 42 " LCD. Why does it still have the black bars?



## vettegofast (Dec 23, 2005)

I have a 42" lcd hd widescreen TV. My DVD player is set to 16:9. I am playing a widescreen DVD and theres still black bars on the top and bottom of the screen. I thought that would go away with a Widescreen TV. Please help me figure this out! Thanks.


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

Is the DVD you are playing 16:9 or is it widescreed letterbox? If it is the later expect the black lines. This really makes you wish that when you buy a 16:9 TV everything would automatically fill the screen but oh well................


----------



## vettegofast (Dec 23, 2005)

I dont know. I rented this Superman returns at blockbuster and it says "widescreen". The menu doesnt have the boxes. How can I tell which one it is?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Movies are filmed at a higher AR, and some are not modified to 16:9 when
converted to DVD. If it bothers you, try using your display's zoom feature.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

According to IDB, the aspect ratio for _Superman Returns_ is 2.35:1. The 16:9 screen radio is aproximate 1.85:1. Thus, you will still see a black bar, but not as thick as if you played the movie on a older television set. You would also see the same thing with the widescreen _Lord of the Rings_ movies.

Nick: Almost all of Warner Bros./New Lines DVD widescreen releases have been enhanced for 16:9 televisions. They were one of the first supporters of the DVD format back in 1997.


----------

